# energy speakers



## genjix (Nov 23, 2010)

anyone know if Energy Reference Connoisseur RC-LCR are good?
woot is currently selling them for $250 each. from a quick search that seemed like a great price.


----------



## rmalak (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't have mush to compare it to but I would say it's a good speaker. Especially for that price! Too bad they don't ship to Canada.

My vote, go for it.


----------



## genjix (Nov 23, 2010)

man such a hard decision lol. Im not doubting its a great deal, just didnt want to spend $750 on 3 speakers lol. I was hoping to get 5 speakers for around $600 - $700.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

The RC line is great...If I had the money available, I would have picked up a few of them along with the RC-70s they had on sale the other day :/


----------



## callas01 (Oct 24, 2010)

I know someone one another forum that uses 3 RCLCRs with a pair of RC-Rs, and they love the setup. I used to have the C-series and the RC series is a good step up. It is worth the $750


----------



## dat56 (Dec 11, 2010)

No direct experience with that model, but I did have a pair of RC50's for a year or so. I thought they were outstanding in their price and size range. In fact, the only thing I didn't like about them was the cherry finish, which I decided was too orangey for our house. So to cut to the chase, I'd say grab'em!


----------

